# Barls Pre Wedding Brewday



## barls (5/2/09)

hey guys i know i was talking to most of you at one stage or another about the brewday the day before my wedding.
ive spoken to keith and this is what we are looking at below. its goign to be the 27th of march.

So this is the story for a group of people coming to the brewery for a wort production day.

The cost will be = cost of ingredients + $50 per head with a minimum of 10 people.

This gives you:
one brew day;
one brewer;
wort at the end of the day;
a few tasters of some of our brews along the way.

You will need - your own cubes + lunch (there are a couple of options for lunch - we should talk about this later if you still want to go ahead.

For the Thomas Hardy Ale

The cost of ingredients will be $710 for a 300 L batch.

I estimate the gravity will be about 1119

ok first up is this going to be feasible. ive got 9 people so far with the groomsman, kels father and myself.
whos in for a cube or want or wants to come on the day?
cheers barls


----------



## jonw (5/2/09)

I'd love to. I'd need to organize transport to/from Sydney.


----------



## barls (5/2/09)

there is a few already coming you might be able to catch a ride with one of them. there is stuster, readbeard and mikem at this stage.
id offer you a lift but i think im going to have a full car with the groomsman and kels father plus im staying up there.


----------



## KHB (5/2/09)

WOW your fiance is letting you make beer the day before your wedding. Shes a keeper

KHB


----------



## barls (5/2/09)

yeah she does and she is even letting me include Belgium in our honey moon.


----------



## barls (6/2/09)

bump


----------



## Josh (8/2/09)

Where's it at? I'm interested.


----------



## schooey (8/2/09)

It's up at Potter's, Josh. Jeez I'm dark i can't make it..... <_<


----------



## barls (9/2/09)

yeah as schooey said potters in the hunter valley.
hey schooey did you want a cube, i could leave it at Keith's if you want.
come on guys im going to have close this off soon as ive got to give keith time to order the ingredients.
still only have about 10 cubes or so that leaves 5 to go.


----------



## sinkas (9/2/09)

COuld you post the recipe, Im just about to make one myself


----------



## schooey (9/2/09)

barls said:


> hey schooey did you want a cube, i could leave it at Keith's if you want.




Done deal, Barls, cheers! 

Best of luck for your big day, mate

Good luck with the wedding thing too...


----------



## barls (9/2/09)

hopefully im not too hung over.


----------



## Trev (9/2/09)

Barls,

I can't make it up there (although it sounds like it's going to be great day).

I'd like to put my hand up for a cube though - is that OK?

Trev

PS - just got your SMS - I'm down at Ballarat at he the AIBA judging


----------



## barls (9/2/09)

cheers trev got you down for one.
thought id sms those i havent heard from.
stay safe down there.


----------



## barls (10/2/09)

cheers guys we are up to 13 so still 2 cube up for grabs.
looks like its off the ground


----------



## barls (26/2/09)

one cube left guys
anyone else?


----------



## Josh (27/2/09)

If it's available, I'm in.


----------



## mikem108 (27/2/09)

Well, it seems that due to the vagaries of the production parameters of this fragmenting of the audience to the cable television, carnivals, water parks... I won't be able to make it to the brewday :blink:


----------



## RetsamHsam (27/2/09)

Are there any available cubes left.. I'd be up for one..


----------



## floppinab (27/2/09)

mikem108 said:


> Well, it seems that due to the vagaries of the production parameters of this fragmenting of the audience to the cable television, carnivals, water parks... I won't be able to make it to the brewday :blink:



Disappointing Mike, we still having that session at your place though next month..........


----------



## Stuster (27/2/09)

mikem108 said:


> Well, it seems that due to the vagaries of the production parameters of this fragmenting of the audience to the cable television, carnivals, water parks... I won't be able to make it to the brewday :blink:



Damn. Shame you can't make it, Mike.  

Well, due to the vagaries of my work schedule, it looks like I now _will _ be able to make it. Woohoo!


----------



## barls (27/2/09)

damn mike thats not good, hopefully ill see you at the buck party then.

ok all cube have been accounted for now. we have our 300L.
also ive been talking to keith about lunch and we might be able to do a bbq for about 10 bucks a head. 
whats peoples thoughts on this one?


----------



## redbeard (27/2/09)

we talking tasty chilli snags or juicy steaks ??


whatever ...


----------



## barls (27/2/09)

might be able to throw in a couple of the hot shots from the butcher down the road just for u mate.


----------



## barls (3/3/09)

ok guys ill be posting a kick off time after i get more info from keith.


----------



## Josh (3/3/09)

Looks like I can make it to the brewday.


----------



## mikem108 (4/3/09)

Ah yeah for me short answer... work, couldn't get the day off because 4 other people prebooked it before me! Maybe they're all headed to the Hunter hmmm, anyways still on at mine for the 14th (sorry for the slight Hijack Barls) 
That night's Challenge....(put on Iron chef America voice) frajitas!


----------



## syd_03 (10/3/09)

G'day,

Looks like I may be up at Maitland that week/weekend visiting my Uncle and going to the wineries with SWMBO.
Sounds like all the cubes fulls are taken? Not that it really matters as I don't even own a cube.
Don't suppose I'd be able to tag along that morning to watch the brewing process?
I am all kit and bits just now, never seen all grain brewing performed.

Cheers


----------



## barls (10/3/09)

dont see why not just make your self known to myself or one of the grooms man, should be easy to spot as i think we will be drinking out of ss tankards at this stage.


----------



## barls (11/3/09)

ok guys here the info that you have been waiting for.
it will be a 9 o'clock start with the per head cost being 50 bucks to cover the beers during the day and 10 for a bbq with sausages and salad.
those that have the cubes, those will cost you 50.
can i get all those that are coming on the day that i haven't spoken to to contact me so i can get a final number for catering.
my groomsman and i will be identifiable by the ss tankard that we will be drinking from.
should be a good day


----------



## RetsamHsam (16/3/09)

barls said:


> ok guys here the info that you have been waiting for.
> it will be a 9 o'clock start with the per head cost being 50 bucks to cover the beers during the day and 10 for a bbq with sausages and salad.
> those that have the cubes, those will cost you 50.
> can i get all those that are coming on the day that i haven't spoken to to contact me so i can get a final number for catering.
> ...



G'day Barls,

Do we just bring the cash for cubes etc on the day? Or do you need payment in advance?


----------



## barls (17/3/09)

on the day is fine.


----------



## schooey (17/3/09)

How do you want me to get the cash to you, Barls? You want to PM me your account details and I can transfer it so you aren't short on the day?


----------



## barls (17/3/09)

pm sent.
as for the others that are going can you drop the cash and a cube off to me or one of the others going before the day.


----------



## syd_03 (26/3/09)

I won't be able to meet you guys up there after all, turns out my Uncle is going to The Who concert up there and has friends staying, so our trip has been delayed till next month. In any case I though it was a saturday and I didn't get the friday off, was gonna have that weekend and following week off. Had stuff booked in at work already for tomorrow, was trying to get rid of it but I coudn't.

I am sure the day will go well and good luck with the wedding and honeymoon Barls.

I'll make sure I can get in the next one if it comes along sometime.
All the cubes for this still taken??

Will be good to put some faces to the names at the Sydney Easter swap, see you guys there instead.


----------



## Josh (26/3/09)

Holy crap!!!

Just re-read the thread and the brewday is on tomorrow. 

Lucky thing is, I am on days off so I will be there.

I told barls the gf will be there. She has to work, but I might bring a mate along in her place.


----------



## ham2k (7/4/09)

hey guys, 

how was the day? 

now i have a cube of this sitting here (cheers Josh :icon_cheers: ) but haven't got a clue about the recipe....

Does anyone have it? or have an idea of what went into the beer?


----------



## Tasered (7/4/09)

It was my day off but from what I've heard your cube will either be a lower than expected "half strong ale" or wort collected while it was boiling over from the kettle....

Barls will just have to get married again, when it's not my day off....(kidding Keith)


----------



## Josh (7/4/09)

Thanks to Keith and the people from Potter's for having us. We were able to use all the equipment which was a welcome surprise, I didn't know if it would be so hands on or just watching Keith brew while we tasted their beers.

The original boil over while we were in the tasting room could have gone on for a while before anyone noticed it. And the final runnings were still 1.040. We really coulda taken those in another cube and boiled it up upon arriving home. So we missed the target OG of 1.119 by a mile. I'm sure it'll make fine beer though.

The grain bill was 5 bags of Pale malt and about 28kg of Amber malt.

Hops, anyone?


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/4/09)

Josh said:


> So we missed the target OG of 1.119 by a mile. I'm sure it'll make fine beer though.
> 
> 
> Hops, anyone?



Has anyone measured the OG yet? Mine is still in the cube.

From memory we ended up putting 650g of EKG and 650g of Fuggles for bittering and then 350g of Styrian Goldings as whirlpool additions.


----------



## kabooby (8/4/09)

Thanks to everyone involved on the day and thanks to everyone involved in getting me my cube.

I pitched mine last night onto a yeast cake of 1469. I took a gravity reading and it was only 1058. I think I have slightly overpitched on this one. I was thinking off adding some brett to this and make it a traditional old ale, I might even add some brown sugar to bumb up the gravity.

Can anyone add anything else to the recipe. I would like to add it to beersmith

I had to fit a blow off tube this morning as the yeast was going nuts

Kabooby


----------



## RetsamHsam (8/4/09)

kabooby said:


> I pitched mine last night onto a yeast cake of 1469. I took a gravity reading and it was only 1058.



1058 :huh: I feel somewhat ripped off...


----------



## barls (11/5/09)

cheers all for coming and keith for putting on such a good day.


----------



## barls (27/5/09)

ok hows everyones version tasting?


----------



## kabooby (28/5/09)

Mine is sitting in a keg conditining. I bumped it up with a kg of brown sugar and then added a tube of WLP645 Brettanomyces Claussenii to the keg. I will leave it for a few more weeks before I try it.

More importantly, how is yours going?

Kabooby


----------



## Stuster (28/5/09)

Mine is still sitting on the brett. Will be a bit before I bottle it, probably another month or so. Quick smells suggest it's going to be funky. :chug:


----------



## Josh (28/5/09)

Mine is still sitting in a cube. Been too busy brewing other stuff.


----------



## kabooby (28/5/09)

Stuster said:


> Mine is still sitting on the brett. Will be a bit before I bottle it, probably another month or so. Quick smells suggest it's going to be funky. :chug:



What brett did you use Stuster?

Might have to do a bottle swap when there done  

Kabooby


----------



## floppinab (28/5/09)

Drinking mine now.
I'm pretty sure I did it on WY1099 Whitbread. OG was around 1060. Has a lovely lovely aroma but bitterness is a little harsh


----------



## Josh (28/5/09)

floppinab said:


> Has a lovely lovely aroma but bitterness is a little harsh


Because we bittered a 1.119 wort?


----------



## Stuster (28/5/09)

kabooby said:


> What brett did you use Stuster?
> 
> Might have to do a bottle swap when there done



I used the VSS Old yeast strain. I'm pretty sure it's Brett B that it has in there, as well as supposedly the Thomas Hardy yeast strain. Anyway, certainly up for a bottle swap on that one. Which brett are you using?


----------



## schooey (28/5/09)

I still have to find mine... :unsure:


----------



## barls (28/5/09)

still have to ferment mine, been busy.
schooey Keith might have fermented yours by now


----------



## schooey (28/5/09)

jeez... I hope he bottled it too...


----------



## barls (28/5/09)

maybe even drunk it


----------



## schooey (28/5/09)

Ahh well... as long he enjoyed it. Probably only makes us square when you consider his generosity on comp days etc..


----------



## kabooby (1/6/09)

Stuster said:


> I used the VSS Old yeast strain. I'm pretty sure it's Brett B that it has in there, as well as supposedly the Thomas Hardy yeast strain. Anyway, certainly up for a bottle swap on that one. Which brett are you using?



I fermented with WY1469 West Yorkshire Ale. I then added a whole tube of WLP645 Brettanomyces Claussenii in the keg. It is meant to be isolated from strong english stock beers.
From the white labs site


> WLP645 Brettanomyces claussenii
> Low intensity Brett character. Originally isolated from strong English stock beer, in the early 20th century. The Brett flavors produced are more subtle than WLP650 and WLP653. More aroma than flavor contribution. Fruity, pineapple like aroma. B. claussenii is closely related to B. anomalus.



Kabooby


----------



## barls (1/6/09)

just pitched mine with the wyeast old ale blend


----------

